# My New Album (Halloween Sounds)



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey..I just finished uploading all of my personal files onto a website for you to use. It's located here, and has 5 albums, with 202 files in all. I will add more songs as i come across them. Let me know if there are any errors or bugs. Thank You.


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, thanks so much for doing that for us! I truly appreciate the time you took in doing that.


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow!!! You spent alot of time doing this for us. Thank You!!


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

*-----thx!!!!*


----------

